# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما عدد الأحاديث التي رواها علي بن أبي طالب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟

## ابن عبيد الفيومي

سألني بعض الإخوة عن سبب عدم ورود أي حديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن طريق علي بن أبي طالب، فهل فعلا لم يرو علي أي حديث عن النبي، وإن كان روى أحاديث قليلة، فما العلة في ذلك، وقد كان ملازما للنبي منذ أن كان غلاما صغيرا وتربى في كنف الرسول؟

----------


## محمد عيسى الحسين

أخي هذا الكلام غير صحيح فلو رجعت إلى كتب السنة وخاصة كتب المسانيد مثل مسند الإمام أحمد لرأيت غير ذلك فأحديثه حسب الترقيم الموجود 562- 1380 أي حوالي 800 حديث في مسند أحمد فقط ناهيك عن كتب السنة الأخرى وأيضاً راجع كتاب المزي تحفة الأشراف بمعرفة الأطراف فقد رتب أحاديث الكتب الستة على مسانيد الصحابة.

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

جزاك ربي خيرا أخي محمد على إفادتك.

----------


## السكران التميمي

هذا الكلام أخي (ابن عبيد) من افتراءآت الرافظة الأنجاس في حق أهل السنة والجماعة والطعن فيهم في مسألة بغض الخليفة الراشد = ولذلك كانت الرواية عنه المخرّجة في كتب أهل السنة من المحدثين قليلة بخلاف غيره.
وأكثر ما يثيرون هذه القضية حول صحيح البخاري ومسلم وعدد روايات الخليفة الراشد فيها. فتنبه

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

اخي الفيومي الخليفة الراشد علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه اهو اكثر الخلفاء الراشدين رواية للحديث في كتب السنة وقد روى أحمد بن حنبل 800 حديث بالمكرر وهذا اكثر من جميع ما رواه عن بقية الخلفاء الراشدين والتي عددها 529 حديثاً بالمكرر

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

بارك الله فيك أخي السكران التميمي وكذلك أخي ماجد العتيبي، ولكن هل هناك تعليل لقلة رواية البخاري ومسلم عن علي رضي الله عنه يرد بها على الروافض هداهم الله أو أراحنا منهم؟

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

هذا رد للاخ شيعي متسنن من منتدى الدفاع عن السنة:



> اعتمد أهل السنة على روايات آل البيت بشكل كبير فروايات علي بن أبي طالب في البخاري مع المكرر 98 و بغير المكرر 34 و رواياته - رضي الله عنه و أرضاه - في صحيح مسلم 38 حديثاً.
> بل أن روايات علي بن أبي طالب في الصحيحين أكثر من روايات أبي بكر و عمر و عثمان مجتمعةً .
> فروايات علي بن أبي طالب - رضي الله عنه و أرضاه - في الصحيحين 90 حديثاً .
> و في المقابل فإن أصح كتب الشيعة كتاب الكافي و مجمل الروايات فيه عن علي - رضي الله عنه و أرضاه - عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم -هي 66رواية و 802 رواية أقواله - رضي الله عنه و أرضاه - .
> نقلاً من جريدة وضوح من ردود ال د . طارق الطواري في صفحة قضايا ساخنة

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

جزاك ربي خيرا أخي ماجد على اهتمامك وإفادتك، بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

قل له من روى أكثر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
أبو بكر الصديق أم علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهما؟

----------


## ابن عبيد الفيومي

حياك ربي أبا حاتم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

حياك الله اخي ابن عبيد الفيومي وان اردت ان تحرج الروافض فسألهم عن عدد الاحاديث التي روونها عن الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما

----------

